# My 20-gallon-high coldwater, several rescapings



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

I like to rescape my tank after each combined gravel vacumming and water changing. I remove everything beforehand, and scape it anew when finished. Makes for numerous opportunities to create some awesome scenery, and gives my fish some variety to their environment.

I would like to share some of these with you. Please enjoy, and feel free to comment or ask questions.

These will upload as thumbnails, and to see the enlarged versions, you need only to click on the pics.

-- someonefishy


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

And here are some more. Enjoy, and by all means, share your thoughts ...

someonefishy


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

And finally, jelly with a loose school of minnows ...

someonefishy


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Here are some more of my 20-gallon-high scapings:


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Kind of a lonely thread, wouldn't you say?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very nice I like it


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks. I've really had a lot of fun with this tank, and of course, I seriously take care of the fish, too.

-- someonefishy


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice tank. =D The Chinese Sailfin loach you got there gets alot bigger than your goldfish. I would sugggest rehoming him.


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you. Glad you enjoy the pics.

The Chinese Hi-Fin will eventually be rehomed. My next tank, I'm shooting for a 55-gallon, at least.

-- someonefishy


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

Here a close-up of my ornamental jellyfish. Please let me know what you think ...


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

^Haha.. it's cute.


----------

